# Quotidiani ...quale suggerite?



## davidsdave80 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Ragazzi.. so che il tutto e' molto soggettivo, ma che quotidiani suggerite x cercare di avere un quadro non troppo di parte ?


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2021)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi.. so che il tutto e' molto soggettivo, ma che quotidiani suggerite x cercare di avere un quadro non troppo di parte ?


Nessuno! Al massimo consulta i siti di qualsiasi testata e poi fatti un'infarinatura. I quotidiani cartacei, oggi, sono soldi buttati.


----------



## davidsdave80 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Grazie Fabri &#55357;&#56911;&#55356;&#57341;


----------



## davidsdave80 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Non era un punto interrogativo, ma un "ok"


----------



## David Gilmour (25 Gennaio 2021)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi.. so che il tutto e' molto soggettivo, ma che quotidiani suggerite x cercare di avere un quadro non troppo di parte ?



Nessuno, i quotidiani sono tutti megafoni dei direttori o degli editori quindi sono tutti di parte.


----------



## davidsdave80 (25 Gennaio 2021)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Nessuno, i quotidiani sono tutti megafoni dei direttori o degli editori quindi sono tutti di parte.



Grazie !!


----------



## gabri65 (25 Gennaio 2021)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi.. so che il tutto e' molto soggettivo, ma che quotidiani suggerite x cercare di avere un quadro non troppo di parte ?



MilanWorld.


----------



## emamilan99 (25 Gennaio 2021)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi.. so che il tutto e' molto soggettivo, ma che quotidiani suggerite x cercare di avere un quadro non troppo di parte ?



tra i quotidiani principali il meno di parte è il corriere.
Se sei di destra leggi la verià, il giornale e libero
se sei grillino il fatto quotidiano e il foglio
se sei di sinistra repubblica e la stampa


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Gennaio 2021)

Lercio probabilmente è la testata più seria fai tu


----------



## fabri47 (25 Gennaio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> MilanWorld.


Ahahahah vero!


----------



## Andris (25 Gennaio 2021)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi.. so che il tutto e' molto soggettivo, ma che quotidiani suggerite x cercare di avere un quadro non troppo di parte ?



preferisco i quotidiani stranieri sinceramente,perchè conosco più lingue straniere e mi piace l'impostazione

mi capita di leggere Il Sole 24 Ore ma per questioni tecniche,anche inserti,non per informazione generalista

in italiano leggo più che altro la stampa locale e regionale,non quella nazionale (su internet cerco le agenzie di stampa,quando si parla di qualcosa magari vado a leggere l'articolo)


----------



## danjr (25 Gennaio 2021)

davidsdave80 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi.. so che il tutto e' molto soggettivo, ma che quotidiani suggerite x cercare di avere un quadro non troppo di parte ?


È facile rispondere, in Italia esiste solo Il Sole 24 ore. Tutto il resto è fazioso all’ennesima potenza, da una parte all’altra. Dal punto di vista sportivo non saprei davvero cosa rispondere, direi nulla di serio.


----------



## danjr (25 Gennaio 2021)

Andris ha scritto:


> preferisco i quotidiani stranieri sinceramente,perchè conosco più lingue straniere e mi piace l'impostazione
> 
> mi capita di leggere Il Sole 24 Ore ma per questioni tecniche,anche inserti,non per informazione generalista
> 
> in italiano leggo più che altro la stampa locale e regionale,non quella nazionale (su internet cerco le agenzie di stampa,quando si parla di qualcosa magari vado a leggere l'articolo)


Almeno per una volta siam d’accordo


----------



## wildfrank (25 Gennaio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> tra i quotidiani principali il meno di parte è il corriere.
> Se sei di destra leggi la verià, il giornale e libero
> se sei grillino il fatto quotidiano e il foglio
> se sei di sinistra repubblica e la stampa



Il Resto del Carlino? Chiedo......


----------



## SoloMVB (25 Gennaio 2021)

La Stampa,Repubblica e Tuttosport,noti per l'imparzialità.


----------



## mark (25 Gennaio 2021)

Io generalmente come quotidiani italiani leggo Il Sole 24 Ore e il Corriere della Sera. A livello internazionale mi affido a Bloomberg e Financial Times.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> MilanWorld.



MilanWorld è un portale di profezie.
Non serve per documentarsi sul presente, è per avere anticipazioni sul futuro


----------



## davidsdave80 (25 Gennaio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> MilanWorld è un portale di profezie.
> Non serve per documentarsi sul presente, è per avere anticipazioni sul futuro



ahah esatto .
grazie dei tanti spunti


----------



## mandraghe (9 Febbraio 2021)

Col permesso dell'Admin userò questo topic per inserire le fake news e le fesserie propagate dai mass media di regime. Altrimenti ne aprirò un altro.

Comunque iniziamo da quello che dovrebbe essere l'organo di stampa alieno dalle fake news: l'Ansa, che trasmette il 90% delle notizie a tutti gli altri media.




Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Che c'è di strano?

Nulla, solo che l'Herald Tribune non esce più dal 2013....


----------

